# Need a first name to go with middle name RYAN?



## OgRe_BaBiEs

My sister is pregnant with boy #3 and has settled on the middle name Ryan.

She has a double barrelled surname 2 syllables each.

Please help...... Her 2 boys are....

Jaeden Xenek
Cole Robert

So she likes allsorts.....

I have found when trying to suggest that Ryan seems to sound better as a first name and doesn't flow well as a middle name?

She can't use Ryan as a first name as it is not only our brothers name but her partners name too...

Thanks xx


----------



## LunaRose

How about ..

Oliver Ryan
Joshua Ryan
Oscar Ryan
Jacob Ryan
Harvey Ryan
Lucas Ryan
Toby Ryan
Harley Ryan
Bailey Ryan
Taylor Ryan

I think it sounds a bit clunky with names ending in 'N' or 'M' as long as you steer clear of those, Ryan goes with pretty much anything! More than one syllable sounds best :flower: xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hunter Ryan
Tyler Ryan
Maddox Ryan
Scott Ryan
Carter Ryan
Noah Ryan


----------



## fairy_gem

Asher Ryan
Archer Ryan
Bailey Ryan
Hudson Ryan
Caleb Ryan
Leo Ryan
Harvey Ryan
Harley Ryan
Xavier Ryan
Dexter Ryan
Parker Ryan
Tyler Ryan

x


----------



## kiasuten

Joseph Ryan. Maybe that's too plain?


----------

